
High Arctic relocation - curtis
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Arctic_relocation
======
smcmurtry
Great article. In Canada a lot of people don't know about the injustices the
government has inflicted on the Inuit and other indigenous people. It's all
conveniently left out of the school history curriculum.

~~~
endorphone
While it is hardly "left out" (it has, in fact, been a massive national
discussion for at least two decades), it also suffers from the classic folly
of considering history where one side is assumed to act under only the worst
motives, and the other under only the best.

Reality is, as always, much more nuanced. Right now many aboriginal
communities in Canada are like third world nations, with overwhelming rates of
substance abuse, etc. The government keeps pouring billions and billions in,
and has given in to every demand (self-governance, no accountability), but the
result is something that is absolutely shameful for a first-world nation.
Racism is always blamed, while Canada's largest city is more than 50% visible
minorities, many prospering.

Trying to maintain a "traditional" lifestyle in the modern world is not
sustainable. The world doesn't stop because a people's hang on a grievance
from many years ago.

~~~
HorizonXP
I have lived in Toronto for all of my life. I cannot ever recall meeting an
Aboriginal person, except once as a teenager. I was working retail, and they
provided their ID card when they wanted me to not charge sales tax. They
didn’t fit my stereotype of what I thought they should look like, so it’s
entitely possible I’ve met more without knowing it.

Just because Toronto and many Canadian cities are multicultural doesn’t
automatically make us not racist. I have some friends that share my skin
colour that moved to Calgary, and they have some pretty negative attitudes
towards Aboriginal people.

I love Canada and wouldn’t want to live anywhere else. But we’re far from
perfect.

